# Any DIY copy of the Sonus Faber Cremona Auditor Elipsa?



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey.

Anyone know of DIY copy builds of the Sonus Faber Cremona Auditor Elipsa speaker?

Or does anyone know what drivers they use in that design?

I wan't to build some speakers either to use as surrounds or perhaps use them in my kitchen/dining room.

I already use the Grand Piano from SF as center speaker.

I understand so far, that its maple wood stacked together, then some sort of dye is applied followed by some coatings of laquer.

This one:


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

clausdk said:


> Anyone know of DIY copy builds of the Sonus Faber Cremona Auditor Elipsa speaker?


Not of that one, but there are several threads I've seen out there on DIY SF designs. I'm sorry, but I don't recall where except for maybe diyaudio.

Troels Gravesen has his PMS which whilst not an exact clone, should be adaptable.



clausdk said:


> Or does anyone know what drivers they use in that design?


Not me sorry.



clausdk said:


> I understand so far, that its maple wood stacked together, then some sort of dye is applied followed by some coatings of laquer.


I don't think they are solid maple at all, rather some more generic material like MDF or ply with thin strips of maple veneer added over the top, again from some vaguely recalled electronic magazine's factory tour pictures. This would certainly be cheaper than solid I'd think.

I must admit I'm a big fan of the look of these wide baffle SF speakers and may try a similar _looking_ design myself later.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Claus, that is a beautiful speaker to be sure. All of those details that make it look really unique will also make it very tough to clone, unless you have some serious skill (not to imply that you don't!) and/or access to some serious woodworking tools. I would love to see it done, so please do post if you're going to give it a shot!


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for input so far.

I'm working with wood veener on my subs right now and it seems ok to work with tbh. Next project in line is to work with some maple veener and dye it so I can get the graphite grey finish I want.

Basicly my problem is I dont know how to design the speaker other than attempting to build the cabinet by using their dimensions more or less.

Now if someone could design this 2 way for me....I mean drivers and x over :=)


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

clausdk said:


> Basicly my problem is I dont know how to design the speaker other than attempting to build the cabinet by using their dimensions more or less.
> 
> Now if someone could design this 2 way for me....I mean drivers and x over :=)


You _might_ find someone interested if they had the drivers on hand. To do a passive xover properly requires measuring the frequency response and impedance curves of the drivers, preferably in the actual enclosure. I'm not sure what the drivers are either: the tweet is either a Vifa or Scan ring radiator (shouldn't be hard to narrow down which) but I'm not sure what the midbass is.

there are plenty of other already developed 2 way designs that could be adapted to the enclosure shape and look of the SF without a lot of work. the designs of Tony Gee, Troels Gravesen and Zaph come to mind.

Zaph's ZD5 would be my suggestion. Read it, see what you think and come back with detail questions if you need to.


----------



## dagjohnsen (Mar 9, 2011)

Midbass could be Seas, Elipsa and Stradivari have 10" Seas.


----------



## Airdyne (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/PMS.htm


The Ekta Grande Cremona below is my build.

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/ektag-david-uk.htm


----------

